# Daddy, do bees Fart?



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Put your ear close to the hive, when you hear a vibration, quickly open the cover and see if you smell anything. Honestly I have no idea


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like a job for Mythbusters.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL. I don't know if they fart, but I sniffed a bee poo I scraped off my hive suit and it smells just like poo everywhere! I was surprised that that stink was universal. Somehow, I thought insect feces would be different.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

dehavik said:


> LOL. I sniffed a bee poo I scraped off my hive suit and it smells just like poo everywhere! .


 The temptation was just to much eh...:lpf:


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Actually I do know that answer on this one. Ironically I'm a newbe to keeping bees. Anyway, there was a documentary on German TV over 15 years ago about bees. I did watch it and they had footage of a bee releasing gas. It was even with sound. It was done in a lab with special equipment to hear those sounds. They could not tell if there was a smell to it, but they thought is was fascinating that bees can do it.


----------



## BKDave (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine do but they blame it on the dog. Haha.


----------



## jarodmorrison (Apr 29, 2011)

BKDave said:


> Mine do but they blame it on the dog. Haha.


:lpf::lpf::lpf:


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Katharina!

Tony P.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

I still can't believe what questions are sometimes asked on these forums! :lpf:


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

I can see the posting on the science lab bulletin board. Lab tech needed to study bee physiology. Job duties will include feeding and caring for test subjects. You will also be required to follow the test subjects around with a little bitty micorphone to find out if they fart.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

A microphone wouldn't be conclusive. Even elephants can do it silently sometimes!


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

My husband suggested looking for drones in tiny naugahyde recliners, holding remotes, and surrounded by empty *really* ripe honey cells. That usually does it for him.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

My bees "Toot". they don't fart.


----------

